# SX Mini G Class Sleeve



## Kylef901 (29/10/19)

Looking for a sleeve, Silicone or leather, for my G Class


----------



## M.Adhir (29/10/19)

Chat to Patrick at Capital Vapes- he had a few last time i spoke to him (maybe 3 weeks ago) , which weren't loaded on their website as yet.


----------



## Kylef901 (29/10/19)

M.Adhir said:


> Chat to Patrick at Capital Vapes- he had a few last time i spoke to him (maybe 3 weeks ago) , which weren't loaded on their website as yet.


Thank you


----------

